# New rescue.....Lahore pigeon



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Today I took in my third pigeon rescue. Found this one from someone looking for a person who would care for him on craigslist like my second. Somebody found him all weak and his wings are cliped. No leg band and haven't seen any lost ads. He is very pretty, looked up his characteristics and found out he is a Lahore. Cool feathered legs and pretty black and white feathers with magenta and green like pigeons have. My cam is dead right now but I will get some pics soon.

So couple questions, are Lahores common, anyone here have some (pics always appreciated  )? Also is there any distinguishable diffs between males and females that yanno, over the years you have been able to tell?

Also any other Lahore info you find interesting  Just wanna get the feel of the breed.....

He looks like this -> With less white


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello Kimberly_CA,
Sorry I don't know anything about that breed but just wanted to say how glad I am that you rescued that poor pij.

can't wait to see photos of him/her, sounds like its very pretty.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Kimberly_CA,

I couldn't tell you about the breed either, but would like to add my name to the "glad you rescued this beautiful pigeon" list.

It really troubles me when people will clip a birds wings then allow it out unsupervised to fend on its own. I am so glad that there was some sort of intervention and that this beautiful bird is safe with you before he was preyed upon.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*What a beauty!*

Sorry I can't give you any info either, other than you sure got yourself a beauty there, and great work, taking it in, and giving it a nice home. That in itself is very special.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

I have seen many for sale on eggbid and umm there is someone on there by the name of mukhep that raises them so maybe you could write him and ask for some info on the breed since he has had them a while as I have seen  heres the link to a sale page just click his name for email addy and away you go .. good luck and glad you found your cutie pie  http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1207606841


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a pair of Lahores now actually. I used to have a few more, but them being big, bulky, and made for show, they get tend to get sick a bit more easily. Two of mine died from old age also.

They're lovable birds but my male is a complete show off. I'm afraid to keep him and his mate with many other pairs of other pigeons because he might end up being the dad to all the kids! One big difference I've noticed about Lahores as far as gender goes, is the males usually have noticably larger and rounder heads. They're also bigger in size in general (but we all know there's always exceptions to the 'male is always bigger' theory).

I'd love to keep the breed around here but sadly I can't find anyone around here with Lahores anymore!  They definitely aren't one of the most popular breeds here in the US, but they're getting up there. I just live in an area where everyone either didn't know pigeons could be pets, or they have homers/racers and just about nothing else.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you guys so much!

Yes he definitely has a very round head, more than that picture And he is quite large. I like him a lot, he's kind of awkward but in a cute way. I will get some pics as soon as I remember to get some batteries. 

I will always take in pigeons. I found my first one, someones white homer, with with a severly damaged wing. I think a coyote or dog must have gotten ahold of her and shook her but she managed to get away. Unfortunately none of the longest wing feathers on that wing have grown back and it's been a year...so she can't enjoy the several hours of out of cage fly around time as much. But she does like to sit on top of the cage and walk around the carpet...but I still wish she could fly. And my second someone else found as a tiny baby during a huge storm and he is several months now and doing great, a quite a butthead if I do say so myself lol.

I will also never pass a stray dog without trying to catch it and return it to it's owner, I have a passion for animals of all sorts.

I recently had a sweet labrador for a few months that I had found in my old neighborhood. I posted on craigslist several times and contacted and filed reports with all the shelters. She had a microchip that was not registered. But it was linked to the SPCA so I called them and they told me who had adopted her 5 years earlier. It had her full name and her old work and home numbers. They didn't work anymore and I tried to locate her through the yellow pages, 411, and internet. I couldn't find her.

I had had her for several months and fallen in love and one day just got a thought to post one final found ad on craigslist just so I never had to feel guilty about having such a sweet loving and obviously someone else's dog. I never thought anything would come of the ad several months later. Then I got an email titled "our dog" and I knew it was her before I even read it because her name matched. I started to instantly cry because I had fallen in love with the dog who I called "Dandy". I called my mom, it was like 3am and I was devastated. Like seriously just torn apart. I loved Dandy so much and still do. But I knew I had to do it, there just wasn't a choice even though man, she was the best dog ever. Such a sweetheart and so beautiful.

I took her back home that morning and when we were about a mile away Dandy got extremely excited, she knew she was home. When we got to the door there was a tiny pair of shoes and she just buried her nose in them and her tail was going a mile a minute. I got in to her beautiful home and the lady was there and Dandy just went berserk. Then the lady went upstairs to get the owner of the front porch shoes, her little boy. He was like 3 or 4 and saw Dandy (whos real name is GiGi) and he just burst out in the happiest tears ever and ran down the stairs and just hugged and kissed his dog with such enthusiasm, I was crying. It was like the best feeling I have ever felt. I miss Dandy/GiGi a lot but she is reunited with her little boy and now a child will grow up believing in miracles.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Kimberly_CA, Thank you for sharing Dandy/GiGis story it brought tears to my eyes. You are a very loving & caring person and because of that you make the world brighter place to call home.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

send me an email to [email protected] I can give some info about lahores.......I have some of them......

thanks Luis


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Maybe less common than they used to be*

I wouldn't call it a rare breed but it's not terribly common either. I had them many years ago.

They come in many colors, including red, yellow, black, dun and lavender. The lavenders are especially pretty. They are considered an exhibition breed. The markings are always the same, the back is colored and the front is white. I have seen them with a break in the color on the back of the neck, and with some white flights, either of which would be a fault.

Males are usually larger than females and they are a fairly easy breed to sex, mainly on size. This is never a definitive way to sex any pigeons as there are exceptions to the rule. Some males are small and some females are large but typically it's the other way around.

I checked my book and it says that they are from Persia, in spite of their name which is a city in India.

Bill


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you! And you are welcome for the story  It was a happy ending, I ended up getting a new puppy from the shelter the same day! puppies always make it better.

And thanks for all the info! Yeah lavenders sounds really lovely!!!


----------

